# Corsair H110i GTX Backplate Abstand,  nicht fest anliegend ?



## raveya (11. September 2015)

Hallo, habe heute meine neue H110i GTX montiert.
Allerdings ist mit dem Mountingbracket bei 115X hinten beim Mainboard wenn man oben die Schrauben fest gezogen hat immer so ein Spielraum?? Ist das normal?

Sprich ich kann die Schrauben bewegen und die Backplate hat nach hinten gar keinen festen Sitz, denke mal das ist doch nicht normal?

Muss ich da nach hinten noch Unterlegscheiben oder so drunter machen? 


Brauche dringend Rat!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SlapJack (11. September 2015)

Nein die Backplate sollte kein Spiel mehr haben. Es gab eine ähnliche Diskussion schonmal hier: 

Vielleicht hilft dir etwas aus dem Thread bzw. du kannst deine Probleme mit hinzufügen, dann meldet sich sicherlich auch der nette Corsair mensch bei dir.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/398016-h110-gtx.html


----------



## raveya (11. September 2015)

Die Kühleinheit ist noch nicht drauf, nur die Backplate und die 4 Schrauben.

Zieht das sich denn fest wenn ich den Kühler installiere?


----------



## SlapJack (11. September 2015)

Ernsthaft? Ja die Backplate zieht sich dann fest sobald du die Kühleinheit auf den Prozessor setzt und die Schrauben anziehst. Wenn du das noch nicht gemacht hast, ist es normal das die Backplate noch lose ist. Solltest du den Kühler aber schon festgeschraubt haben, muss die Backplate fest sitzen.


----------



## Chris40611 (15. September 2015)

Kann da Slapjack nur zustimmen.
Habe die selbe AIO.
Läuft einwandfrei... und hat auch kein Spiel - mit montiertem Kühler


----------



## raveya (15. September 2015)

Okay dokay hab die CPU leider noch nicht um das zu testen. Wunderte mich halt nur das man ohne die Kühleinheit so sehr die backplate bewegen kann und die Schrauben auch noch weit nach oben zu bewegen sind und dachte mir, gut dann halt zur not Gummi unterlegscheiben drunter, sind ja weich und dürfte ja nichts kaputt gehen oder? Erhöht ja dann eher den anpressdruck


----------



## FortuneHunter (15. September 2015)

raveya schrieb:


> Okay dokay hab die CPU leider noch nicht um das zu testen. Wunderte mich halt nur das man ohne die Kühleinheit so sehr die backplate bewegen kann und die Schrauben auch noch weit nach oben zu bewegen sind und dachte mir, gut dann halt zur not Gummi unterlegscheiben drunter, sind ja weich und dürfte ja nichts kaputt gehen oder? Erhöht ja dann eher den anpressdruck



Ein Kühler sollte auch nicht zu fest auf der CPU sitzen (Anpressdruck erhöhen wie du so schön beschreibst), das führt auch zu Problemen.
Normalerweise sind Kühlerkonstruktionen immer so dimensioniert, dass wenn sie verschraubt sind genau den richtigen Anpressdruck haben.
Durch die Montage des Heatsink mit verbauter CPU wird die Backplate näher ans Motherboard gezogen, so dass die fest anliegt. 
Auf alle Fälle keine Experimente wie Gummiunterlegscheiben sonst handelst du dir nur große Probleme ein.


----------



## raveya (15. September 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ein Kühler sollte auch nicht zu fest auf der CPU sitzen (Anpressdruck erhöhen wie du so schön beschreibst), das führt auch zu Problemen.
> Normalerweise sind Kühlerkonstruktionen immer so dimensioniert, dass wenn sie verschraubt sind genau den richtigen Anpressdruck haben.
> Durch die Montage des Heatsink mit verbauter CPU wird die Backplate näher ans Motherboard gezogen, so dass die fest anliegt.
> Auf alle Fälle keine Experimente wie Gummiunterlegscheiben sonst handelst du dir nur große Probleme ein.




ja da hast du natürlich recht, werde schauen wie es dann ist wenn endlich mal die CPU da ist, wundert mich halt nur sehr, weil hier bei Alternate einer ähnliches schrieb, bzw in einem anderen Forum auch Nutzer der Meinung seien, die Kühlung säße nicht perfekt fest auf:


https://www.alternate.de/Corsair/Hy...html/product/1209770?event=search#showRatings



und hier ähnlich im Corsair.com Forum:

H110i GTX not making good CPU contact? - The Corsair User Forums




Was würde denn im schlimmsten Falle mit Unterlegscheiben passieren können? Ich habe z.b. diese hier falls der Kühlkörper doch nicht fest genug sitzen sollte:


InLine Gummi Unterlegscheiben für Festplatten: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



PS: (habe ein Asus Z170 Deluxe Mainboard)


----------



## FortuneHunter (15. September 2015)

Probiere es doch erstmal aus wenn deine CPU da ist ohne die Unterlegscheiben zu verwenden.


----------

